# inshore reports for 6/18, 6/19, & 6/20



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

decided to postpone some work till this week so i could play in the low tide on friday   started out ok but trying to take a few sunrise shots with the camera turns out the batteries died and i forgot my backup set  :-[ then on top of that i spilled chocolate milk all over my new slayer inc. shirt   todays starting out real well now  [smiley=frustrate2.gif]  ended up picking up some lower slotters and thats about it, no pics on this trip so you'll have to take my word for it  :

saturday found me yearning for some cleaner water so i left my palm valley reds and headed farther south round the vilano area  







[/img]



todays weapon of choice is the new shimano ci4 stradic w/ matching cumara rod loaded with the slayer inc. jig and fishbites grub    started probing this one creek i've driven by countless times but never tapped, right away i found this 18" flounder that fell victim to the jig/grub combo








[/img] 



while working my way back up this narrow and almost dried up creek that was quickly getting shallower and shallower by the minute the sights of bait being smashed had me curious to see what kinda damage i could inflict 








[/img] 

found this 27 incher that was more than willing to give the drag a good ol' work out  







[/img]


shortly thereafter i was at the end of the line for the fin & feather and had to hike the rest in on foot :-X  now you know if i'm hiking anything by foot i'm in some pretty shallow stuff   







[/img]



slooshing thru the mud as quietly as possible i eased up in to this little area that was for the most part all dried up with a narrow channel thats maybe 10" deep  at its deepest point and total width being 4 or 5  feet 








[/img] 

suddenly i eyeball this red easing along unaware of my presence [smiley=cheers.gif] when i flipped the grub out several feet in front of him so as not to spook him and then i wait..... as he eased up on it a subtle twitch twitch and BAM!! GAME ON    for anyone whos never tried to tame a 28.5 red in a creek that mimicked a drainage ditch let me tell you it was some low tide stalking at it's finest   [smiley=cool2.gif]








[/img] 



and another shot at the star of the day  








[/img] 

a little farther into it i hooked this mangy cat that while trying to dehook him ended up barbing me pretty good   had my hand covered in blood    but thanks to the bottle of peroxide i carry on board for just such an emergency i had the wound washed out within a minute or two and was on my way.... never felt any discomfort so i'm feeling pretty good about washing out a wound such as this as quickly as possible will definitely minimize any agony  :'(  a few hours later i was finally able to score something for the skillet when this half decent 20"er came a knockin'  








[/img]


after that the heat was taking it toll and decided to call it for the day  [smiley=tinyviolin.gif] 

sunday found me at the same location but looks like my reds have moved on   [smiley=1-tears1.gif] worked hard to find a small rat (no pics of the small rat) then after playing with the camera trying to get the timer working so hopefully i can take better shots for your viewing pleasure i scored this slot flounder on once again.... the slayer inc. jig and fishbites grub [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]








[/img]  



with the sun and tide getting higher by the minute and feeling a little fried and crispy i bowed to defeat feeling like the reds got over on me today but not to worry cause i'll be back looking to even the score and you know that old say'n....pay backs a bitch  [smiley=bitchslap.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, that one creek shot looks just like what we found yesterday. I need to bring my mud shoes next time and do some wading. 

I bet catching that red way back in there was a hoot.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Love it SBC. Jax creeks look alot like SC creeks. Nice fat red!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Fine report sir, and nice pics!

I sure miss banging around in NFL creeks, maybe I need to take a trip north soon.

:-?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is some great looking water for sure!  Nothing like sighting them sliding along the mud banks like that, and when they're hooked, there's only two ways they can run, each of which has its own challenges! Love that stuff. Congrats on some great catches. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

damn, I might need to sneak up there and start following you around.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Another great report.


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info on keepinf the peroxide on board. About 8 years ago, had my first and only experience with being barbed by a sail cat. I only had ice on board and nearly passed out from the venom. Nasty fish ! when ever I had caught one since, I just cut he line. Now I'll keep a small bottle of peroxide on board.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Thanks for the info on keepinf the peroxide on board.  About 8 years ago, had my first and only experience with being barbed by a sail cat.  I only had ice on board and nearly passed out from the venom.  Nasty fish !  when ever I had caught one since, I just cut he line.  Now I'll keep a small bottle of peroxide on board.


 try getting barbed by a ray  cats just dont compare  :'( got stuck by a ray the day before steve irwin (sp?) was stuck and killed and let me tell you that was some extreme pain [smiley=1-tears2.gif] i really expected to feel some serious discomfort after the cat stuck me but quick action on my part kept that from happeneing and other than the feeling of the wound itself there was no burning throbing pain


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Love it SBC. Jax creeks look alot like SC creeks. Nice fat red!


thats cool as i just finished watching a tv show on inshore ga. fishing and seems like areas thru and up to you are very similar in layout


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks for the info on keepinf the peroxide on board. About 8 years ago, had my first and only experience with being barbed by a sail cat. I only had ice on board and nearly passed out from the venom. Nasty fish ! when ever I had caught one since, I just cut he line. Now I'll keep a small bottle of peroxide on board.


Smart words. I had a cat barb me in the back of the calf several years ago and it stuck hard with the fish still attached and thrashing around. Had to use two hands to pull it out. (_There's a report about it out there somewhere_) Seriously thought I was gonna pass out after I'd pulled it free. It was the worst barbing I've ever experienced. Anyway, I've always kept a eye drop bottle refilled with peroxide in my tackle box, and I know that's what kept me from getting infected that time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

as mentioned fellas i've finally figured out how the timer on my camera works so now i can share killer "self taken" photos of myself holding real big fish just like HaMm3r does   just trying to decided where i should mount a _ram mount _ or if theres any other low buck suggestions i'd love to hear it


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Thanks for the info on keepinf the peroxide on board.  About 8 years ago, had my first and only experience with being barbed by a sail cat.  I only had ice on board and nearly passed out from the venom.  Nasty fish !  when ever I had caught one since, I just cut he line.  Now I'll keep a small bottle of peroxide on board.


 one other thing that just struck me about your experience is that you iced it  that probably contributed to your discomfort. in the field hunters when faced with similar situations have pee'd on the wound as the heat draws the toxins out. i didnt know this at the time but do now  basically whenever stung or barbed pour something hot on it to help draw the toxins


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> as mentioned fellas i've finally figured out how the timer on my camera works so now i can share killer "self taken" photos of myself holding real big fish just like HaMm3r does   just trying to decided where i should mount a _ram mount _ or if theres any other low buck suggestions i'd love to hear it


Piece of PVC pipe with end cap. Drill hole in end cap. Put bolt thru hole. Screw camera onto bolt. Place in rod holder. Take photo. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > as mentioned fellas i've finally figured out how the timer on my camera works so now i can share killer "self taken" photos of myself holding real big fish just like HaMm3r does   just trying to decided where i should mount a _ram mount _ or if theres any other low buck suggestions i'd love to hear it
> 
> 
> Piece of PVC pipe with end cap. Drill hole in end cap. Put bolt thru hole. Screw camera onto bolt. Place in rod holder. Take photo. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


awesome dude  this gives me a great idea as i've got a pole holder mounted in the perfect location  looks like i'll be out in my laboratory all night now fabbing up my latest creation  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, stay outta there. I'm the only one that's supposed to get that shallow. Seriously, nice day.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Hey, stay outta there. I'm the only one that's supposed to get that shallow. Seriously, nice day.


 i'm thinking me and you have an inshore session to attend to dont we ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

big reds in the skinny ,man o man another awesome report
hats off to ya sbc ,thanks for sharing -always a pleasure to hear your stuff
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> big reds in the skinny ,man o man another awesome report
> hats off to ya sbc  ,thanks for sharing -always a pleasure to hear your stuff
> -anytide


 thanks tide  always nice to know our efforts are appreciated


----------

